# souveraine



## Esther55

En la frase _avec une souveraine sobriété_, ¿estaría bien decir "con suma sobriedad"?


----------



## lpfr

Sí, está bien. Pero yo conservaría "soberana" para conservar el estilo del original: "con una sobriedad soberana". Es decir, una sobriedad de soberano. Al menos así es como yo interpreto la frase original.


----------



## yserien

Pues sí, así es Ipfr, suena un poco raro , pero.....


----------



## rolandbascou

No creo suene raro "soberana sobriedad", no mas que "soberana paliza" (Nadal ayer).


----------



## yserien

Me refiero a las dos sílabas iniciales so so. En cambio "sobriedad soberana" me suena mejor.


----------



## rolandbascou

A mi no me suena raro : sólo sofrito, solo sostenido ...
Pero me suena mejor soberanana delante, y es mas corriente.
Se usa soberana para insistir, por eso mejor delante.


----------



## Esther55

rolandbascou said:


> No creo suene raro "soberana sobriedad", no mas que "soberana paliza" (Nadal ayer).


 
Veo con tu ejemplo cómo soberana intensifica al nombre que precede, pero creo que en español, no sería una "collocation" muy típica.
Muchas gracias por tu intento y tu observación de todas maneras, son muy buenos


----------



## yserien

Esther55 said:


> Veo con tu ejemplo cómo soberana intensifica al nombre que precede, pero creo que en español, no sería una "collocation" muy típica.
> Muchas gracias por tu intento y tu observación de todas maneras, son muy buenos


Si, normalmente en español el adjetivo calificativo sigue al nombre.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tards, bonjour,





Esther55 said:


> creo que en español, no sería una "collocation" muy típica.


Tampoco lo es en francés. Hay una énfasis que (creo) habría que respetar en español.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Esther55

¿qué hay de excelsa sobriedad? ¿o acaparadora sobriedad?
¿le gusta a alguien?


----------



## Pinairun

Esther55 said:


> ¿qué hay de excelsa sobriedad? ¿o acaparadora sobriedad?
> ¿le gusta a alguien?


 
Soberano: Elevado, excelente, no superado.

Sumo: Supremo, altísimo, que no tiene superior.

Si se puede decir (fig.) "suma necedad" (ejemplo en el dicc. de la RAE) ¿por qué no "*suma sobriedad*" como apuntó Esther?

A mí me parece bien.
Saludos


----------



## rolandbascou

yserien said:


> Si, normalmente en español el adjetivo calificativo sigue al nombre.


 
Sin embargo nadie diría una paliza soberana.
Basta oir los periodistas deportivos por ejemplo.


----------



## yserien

No son precisamente los periodistas deportivos los más indicados para enseñar idiomas, sobre todo cuando estan haciendo su labor. (De acuerdo, soberana paliza suena mejor)


----------



## fragnol123

¿Qué os parece _sobriedad regia_? Es decir, digna de un rey o de un soberano.

Ejemplo sacado de _El Mundo_ :
"Pros: su 'telegénica' disposición exterior junto al Palacio Real; la *sobriedad regia* y castellana que se respira en su interior; la esbeltez de sus líneas" (al final de esta noticia)

Un saludo.


----------



## Esther55

muy buena, gracias de nuevo c",)


----------



## Pinairun

Un adjetivo, según se coloque delante o detrás del sustantivo, tiene un matiz diferente en su significado.

Porque no es lo mismo:
"Un gran hombre", que "Un hombre grande"
"El ancho mar", que "El mar ancho"
ni "una soberana sobriedad" que "una sobriedad soberana".

En este último caso, cuando va delante interpreto que es una gran sobriedad, mientras que poniéndolo detrás es como si fuera la sobriedad propia de la realeza, como  la sobriedad de la Almudena, regia.

¿Hay alguien ahí que lo vea igual que yo?
Saludos


----------



## ted83

Sí, coincido plenamente contigo. Yo dejaría soberana delante del sustantivo.


----------



## fragnol123

Creo que tienes razón, Pinairun, no es lo mismo, y _regia sobriedad_ no me suena del todo bien. Y _soberana sobriedad_ me parece un poco recargado. 

Quizá sería mejor, como ya se ha dicho antes _suma, suprema. _Y porque no puedo resistirme a conservar la imagen de _souveraine_ propongo otra más_ :_ _majestuosa._

Un saludo.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Para completar lo que dice Pinarium citaré a Gili Gaya, Curso Superior de sintaxis española. Según él en un sintagma preposicional introducido por *con *es mucho más frecuente (en un 75%) encontrar al adjetivo pospuesto.
Sin embargo yo diría en este caso como Roland "con soberana libertad" con el adjetivo antepuesto. En todo caso conviene utilizar el adjetivo* soberano* como en francés.
Sin más.


----------



## Esther55

Disculpad pero en este caso el contexto no es que fuera muy extenso, por eso he puesto solo la frase. "Célèbre logo noir aux deux C entrelacés, plaqué avec une souveraine sobriété sur une façade blanche"
De todas formas veo las propuestas presentadas y lo de regia y también lo de majestuosa irían bien, pienso yo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Estoy de acuerdo con Gurb en que hay que conservar soberana y sigo diciendo que hay que colocarlo antes de sobriedad.

- _souveraine _(y soberana) evocan la preeminencia sobre del logo sobre la fachada, la domina por su sobriedad.
- _royale _(o regia) evocan la majestuosidad... no creo que se pueda aplicar al logo de Coco.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

GURB said:


> Hola
> Para completar lo que dice Pinarium citaré a Gili Gaya, Curso Superior de sintaxis española. Según él en un sintagma preposicional introducido por *con *es mucho más frecuente (en un 75%) encontrar al adjetivo pospuesto.
> Sin embargo yo diría en este caso como Roland "con soberana libertad" con el adjetivo antepuesto. En todo caso conviene utilizar el adjetivo* soberano* como en francés.
> Sin más.




Al anteponerlo, el adjetivo se convierte en epíteto (me parece a mí). Ahora que, para que ese sea el caso, habría que admitir que "sobriedad" contiene la idea de "soberanía"...


----------



## GURB

Hola
La anteposición significa que se da la prioridad al adjetivo que ocupa un lugar privilegiado relativamente al sustantivo. La posposición tiene un papel selectivo (discriminante en lingûistica): entre todas las cualidades que se pueden asignar a un sustantivo, se destaca una sola p.e. l_as nubes blancas._
Mientras que al adjetivo pospuesto se lo califica de objetivo, el adjetivo antepuesto evoca más bien la afectividad, la subjetividad.
Como lo recuerda Gili Gaya, muchas frases exclamativas tienen un adjetivo antepuesto: ¡Bonita casa! ¡ El cochino dinero tiene la culpa de todo! En la prensa escrita se usa muchísimo el adjetivo antepuesto en los titulares para mejor llamar la atención del lector.
Artículo inspirado en S. Gili Gaya, _Curso superior..._ y Michel Bénaben, _Manuel de linguistique espagnole._


----------



## fragnol123

Coincido en que hay que poner el adjetivo *delante* del nombre, pero no estoy de acuerdo para conservar _soberana_. 

En español, cuando "soberana" va precedido por un artículo indeterminado y seguido de un substantivo, tiene a menduo una connotación negativa. No sé si existe alguna regla al respecto, pero es algo recurrente en construcciones de este tipo :

una soberana paliza
una soberana estupidez
un soberano fraude
un soberano error... (ver Google)

Aquí soberano significa : "garrafal", "enorme", "flagrante"...

La RAE define _soberano _como : "elevado, excelente y no superado", pero me parece que en este tipo de construcción el sentido cambia. Por eso, para ser fieles al texto francés, cualquiera de los adjetivos que se han propuesto (_suprema_, _suma_) me parecen más adecuados que la traducción literal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Esther55

Sí, yo creo que en general coincidimos en que se trata de "grandísima sobriedad", ¿no?


----------

